# F4F Wildcat



## drc (Dec 1, 2007)

Gentlemen I am looking for information in regards to the raft or emergency equipment compartment located behind the cockpit on F4F's.
What is the technically name for this compartment if there is one? Also does anyone know what rafts were used,is there anytype of manuals that state which?
lastly was the F6F equiped with this compartment as well?
if anypne has vinbtage pictures of the compartment in question please post them.
Attached is a picture of what I am inquiring about
Thanks
Dustin


----------

